# Jhb And Surrounds Vape Meet Round 3 : 5 April 2014 At Alibi



## Gizmo

I think its time we start arranging a date for April. I was thinking 5th April?

Lets get cracking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

No 19th on my birthday so everyone has to buy me presents  heehee just joking 5th is gooood

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

I'm in guys. But this time I'm not making coils. Hehehe. I want to actually meet people.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Would love to attend and learn from you gurus - 5'th is good for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

I think rowan will want to take up the coil building side so no stress Tyler 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

Gizmo said:


> I think rowan will want to take up the coil building side so no stress Tyler
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Yup . I would love to .. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

What do we need to bring (apart from mula), or prepare?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Yourself and your good spirit  any equipment you wish to show off and any fellow vapers you wish to  

@Smokyg would you be able to do photos again? Or would you prefer to just enjoy the meet? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

We need to make this a beeeeeg meet guys!
@johanct bring what you would like to bring. If it's just your PV, that's fine if you want to bring some diy stuff, do that too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Yes! We need to beat the cape guys here  come on guys this is long notice this time! Diarise it now

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

Agreed come on guys let's try and get over 40ppl at least 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## devdev

We may not beat their collection of Reo devices, but we can certainly create a better group vape cloud shot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> We may not beat their collection of Reo devices, but we can certainly create a better group vape cloud shot



Agreed 

Even if I cough midway through the shot  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

We also have drinks hehe. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Im going to use two mods, pure VG for max cloudage, possibly both subohm...

Bring it on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Nice. How's the kayfun treating you dev

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> Im going to use two mods, pure VG for max cloudage, possibly both subohm...
> 
> Bring it on!





Hehe awesome! By the way chef guest was here yesterday and asking how you're doing lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yes! We need to beat the cape guys here  come on guys this is long notice this time! Diarise it now
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


@Zeegee @gazacpt challenge accepted?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Melinda

Derick and I will be there with bells, and unlike Cape Town dancing on the Tables are permitted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Melinda said:


> Derick and I will be there with bells, and unlike Cape Town dancing on the Tables are permitted




Enough notice for a babysitter? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

Gizmo said:


> Nice. How's the kayfun treating you dev
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Flip I love it. Dracula and the Kayfun have been my daily carry since I got it. The only thing I have changed is to a flat driptip, and been fiddling with coils, in fact just finished my first triple twisted build, came out at 1.8 ohms, and I have it mounted in a trident.

Tried for an hour to get the twisted triple to sit nicely in the rocket, but each time you tighten the screws it pops the coil out, but thats not an issue on the trident.

I still think I need to try a Reo at some point...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hehe awesome! By the way chef guest was here yesterday and asking how you're doing lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Chef Guest better stop lurking on the forum and register an account. I am dying to know what flavour experiments he has been doing.

If you are reading this chef, click register and introduce yourself!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> Chef Guest better stop lurking on the forum and register an account. I am dying to know what flavour experiments he has been doing.
> 
> If you are reading this chef, click register and introduce yourself!





We tried a few yesterday when he was here some very interesting tastes there... I dont want to disclose anything of course...he said he woll try be at the meet and said he mighr have a few complete by then for feedback. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis

Stroodlepuff said:


> Agreed
> 
> Even if I cough midway through the shot
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



can't scare me will clean and prep the kracken for good measure , he , he , he

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rowan Francis said:


> can't scare me will clean and prep the kracken for good measure , he , he , he




Nope not touching it...its evil

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda

Stroodlepuff said:


> Enough notice for a babysitter?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Unfortunatley it's Kyle's birthday on Thursday the 3rd of April, so can't send him away on his birthday weekend, but it is ok, we will still be there for a couple of hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Awww!!! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melinda

Stroodlepuff said:


> Awww!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Almost couldn't make it we usually have the grand parents over on the Saturday after his birthday for a Bring and Braai with Cake, we just quickly decided we will do it on the Sunday then instead. Glad that it's a nice long notice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Good stuff  venue will be announced closer to the time...we are completely open to suggestions though...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @Zeegee @gazacpt challenge accepted?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



lol we rock man ons gaan gat skop.


----------



## Rowan Francis

Stroodlepuff said:


> Nope not touching it...its evil
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



oh you will touch it , 

it's shiney .................

mwhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tornalca

5th is good for me, booked. Will bring some new guys along again. And maybe the wife

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Myself and the wife will be there..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SunRam

Yup, I'm in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

please make it late afternoon so that i can attend ! start maybe around 3ish pleeeeeeez

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam

shabbar said:


> please make it late afternoon so that i can attend ! start maybe around 3ish pleeeeeeez


The last one started around 14:00 till well into the evening, so you'll be fine! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca

So any ideas on the venue yet. I liked Alibis because they ran separate tabs for everyone/groups. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Any suggestions are welcome 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Right I'm in! Look forward to meeting you peeps!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

*ok so so far we have:*

@Gizmo
@Stroodlepuff
@Derick and @Melinda
@Reinvanhardt
@SunRam
@Tornalca + Wife (Maybe)
@shabbar (maybe)
@thekeeperza + wife
@Rowan Francis
@devdev
@TylerD (*Who will NOT be building coils * )
@johanct
@Silver1
@JB1987
@Hotti

*Non-forum members possibly joining:*

Sacha (Chef guest )
Branden
Quinton
George (Big maybe)
Marais + Clarice - New Vapers


*This is not enough!!! Come on people we need a huge one here *


*Venue suggestions are welcome:*

so far Alibi is on the list again however if anyone else can think of somewhere they would like to go please let me know in advance so I can weigh out options for booking purposes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Hell yes! Chef Guest in the house!

How about we meet at the Grand

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> Hell yes! Chef Guest in the house!
> 
> How about we meet at the Grand



I dont think @Derick and @Melinda would want to take their kiddies there


----------



## Melinda

Stroodlepuff said:


> I dont think @Derick and @Melinda would want to take their kiddies there



What's the Grand?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda

nvm had a look and a giggle educate my kiddies early

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## devdev

Hahahaha, actually never been there, but I've heard from enough people that the food is really good there

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Derick

yeah heh, the 'food'

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Melinda

Any case I think you can remove the kiddies, gonna ask the grandparents to take them, and just be back on Sunday early for Kyle's bday

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Derick

Ladies and gentlemen, my wife, master subject changer

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Melinda

/takes a bow.... my specialty

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tornalca

@Hotti will probably join again. 

*Non-forum members possibly joining:*
Shirley - The Wife
Marais + Clarice - New Vapers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Count me in @Stroodlepuff 

I thought the Alibi was a good venue. 
We were semi outdoors, good space. 

Looking very forward to seeing you all again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987

Count me in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

ok attendance edited  We're up to 24  We can still do better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Melinda

One of my customers may come, will be able to confirm once we have a Venue and Time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit

ah crap...the 5th is no good for me...thats the little ones B-day party...daddy has to play Dora the exlorer...


----------



## Stroodlepuff

pull through afterwards


----------



## Rex Smit

jaa...cant see that happening...with the wife smacking me with a pan when i tell her i will be leaving the b-day party to go see my vape friends...


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rex Smit said:


> jaa...cant see that happening...with the wife smacking me with a pan when i tell her i will be leaving the b-day party to go see my vape friends...



Hmmm ok any other suggestions for a day peeps?


----------



## Rex Smit

the 12th or the 19th will work for me....but please dont change it only for my sake....


----------



## SunRam

The 5th or 12th suits me equally well


----------



## Melinda

Already made arrangements for the 5th, so I would prefer to stay on the 5th, but majority rules....


----------



## Gizmo

Ok how is the 12th for everyone then?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

Oi only saw your post now Melinda. Sorry using tapa talk. Regardless I want as many people there as possible. So 5th or 12th?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @Zeegee @gazacpt challenge accepted?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


if only they knew we going to hiring out cape town stadium soon enough. 
We don't mess around in the Cape 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Both dates are fine with me.


----------



## Rex Smit

12th for me

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

make it a poll  @Gizmo 

I'd love to be there...who knows. a lot of grass grows till then.


----------



## thekeeperza

5th or the 12th is fine for me


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Derick

Rex Smit said:


> ah crap...the 5th is no good for me...thats the little ones B-day party...daddy has to play Dora the exlorer...



Backpack! Backpack! Can you say backpack?

Source; I have a 4 year old

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tornalca

I have confirmed some extra guys for the 5th but will try and find out if they can make the 12th.


----------



## Gizmo

Ok from what I can see here, the 5th will have to stay.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Poll added guys


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi Guys

it seems most people are happy with the 5th of April so I think we will need to stick to this date.

Venue suggestions are welcome, so far Alibi seems to be the best venue?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

@Stroodlepuff can you put the address of Alibi on this thread for all us sods who don't know this joint?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Shop 20, Waterford Shopping Centre, Corner Witkoppen & Nerine Drive, 2055 Johannesburg, Gauteng

https://www.bing.com/maps/default.aspx?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Thanks! @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Rex Smit

....very sad that i cant make it...??????


----------



## Gizmo

Rex Smit said:


> ....very sad that i cant make it...??????



Theres always next year


----------



## Rex Smit

Gizmo said:


> Theres always next year


incorrect...You meant to say next quarter...right?!?!


----------



## Gizmo

Damn thought I got you for a second :0

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tornalca

@Hotti can't make it anymore he has a wedding to attend. Priorities I tell you!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Am I going blind and missing something on this thread but could someone tell me where the next meet is going to be.


----------



## Andre

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Am I going blind and missing something on this thread but could someone tell me where the next meet is going to be.


See this post: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/jhb-and-surrounds-vape-meet-round-3.997/page-4#post-22812. And the 2 posts following same.


----------



## bwbwings

Hi everyone, new here. We tried vaping a few years ago but it didn't work so we are nervous to try again.
We came across this thread while looking for people to chat to about what devices they use and how they compare. My wife and I are keen to meet on the 5th.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Welcome @bwbwings - you arrived at the right place! Kindly introduce yourself in the following thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/introduce-yourselves.24/page-39 - Would love to meet you at the next JHB vape meet.??


----------



## Andre

bwbwings said:


> Hi everyone, new here. We tried vaping a few years ago but it didn't work so we are nervous to try again.
> We came across this thread while looking for people to chat to about what devices they use and how they compare. My wife and I are keen to meet on the 5th.


Most welcome to the forum. Yes, vape meet is absolutely the best way to get in the know quickly and accurately. Do read the 5 or so threads at the top of this section as preparation.


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @bwbwings, you cant go wrong with the crazy vapers here.


----------



## TylerD

bwbwings said:


> Hi everyone, new here. We tried vaping a few years ago but it didn't work so we are nervous to try again.
> We came across this thread while looking for people to chat to about what devices they use and how they compare. My wife and I are keen to meet on the 5th.


Awesome stuff! Will be great to have you there!


----------



## bwbwings

Wow, awesome response, I am looking forward to meeting a few "crazy vapors...er...vaporors...er..." well, you know 
Will definitely be there at the next meet

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi Everyone 

Just want to confirm who is joining us on the 5th. And I want to book the Venue so is everyone ok with the alibi again?


----------



## JB1987

I'm still in for the 5th


----------



## thekeeperza

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just want to confirm who is joining us on the 5th. And I want to book the Venue so is everyone ok with the alibi again?


Confirm x2


----------



## Silver

Still in, thanks for arranging


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Affirmative. Thanks!


----------



## annemarievdh

We will be joining 2


----------



## TylerD

cOOLIO.


----------



## Rowan Francis

i be there ...


----------



## johan

Confirm


----------



## Melinda

Confirm


----------



## Tornalca

Confirm + 1/2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Ok so so far it is:


gizmo
Stroodlepuff
@Rowan Francis
@thekeeperza
@thekeeperza's plus one
@JB1987
@Silver
@Reinvanhardt
@annemarievdh
Jaco (@annemarievdh partner)
@TylerD
@johanct
@Melinda
@Derick
@Tornalca (plus 2)
@SVS1000
@HappyCamper
@bwbwings 

 @bwbwings wife
@Smokyg
@Frenzy
@devdev
@SunRam
 @devdev 

MAYBE'S:


@CraftyZA

Non forum members:

George (Klerksdorp agent for Vape King)

Anton (Customer)
Garth (New Vaper)

Just need to know numbers for the venue


----------



## SVS1000

I will be there aswell


----------



## Stroodlepuff

SVS1000 said:


> I will be there aswell



Edited  You are on the list sir


----------



## bwbwings

Hi Guys,

My wife and I will be there as well 

We were at Alibi over the weekend to try it out and told the guy that you were thinking of having the meet there and he said that we are more than welcome 

Looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

bwbwings said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife and I will be there as well
> 
> We were at Alibi over the weekend to try it out and told the guy that you were thinking of having the meet there and he said that we are more than welcome
> 
> Looking forward to it.



Added to the list 

We have had it there before  who did you speak to? What did you think of it as a venue??


----------



## bwbwings

Spoke to John, really nice guy and really awesome venue

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Ok cool I normally deal with Shaun  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokyg

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yourself and your good spirit  any equipment you wish to show off and any fellow vapers you wish to
> 
> @Smokyg would you be able to do photos again? Or would you prefer to just enjoy the meet?



Hey @Stroodlepuff , Sorry for the late reply! No ill do the photos most definitely!!  

Hopefully we have our new gear by then


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Smokyg said:


> Hey @Stroodlepuff , Sorry for the late reply! No ill do the photos most definitely!!
> 
> Hopefully we have our new gear by then



Awesome so you and the missus are on the list


----------



## Smokyg

Count myself and @Frenzy in!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SunRam

I'm in


----------



## devdev

Yah 90% sure I will be there


----------



## Stroodlepuff

coolios added


----------



## bwbwings

Hey guys, On the facebook page it says "Tickets available", what is that about?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Lol just a link to the forum  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings

Stroodlepuff said:


> Lol just a link to the forum
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Hiya StroodlePuff, did you get my message in conversation?


----------



## Silver

Looking forward to it

@Stroodlepuff , please can you ask the owner of the venue to prepare a comfortable couch and a bed for those that end up doing a Silver, myself included

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Zee

Hiya guys, newbie here just joined the forum yesterday wnd pleased to meet everyone. I'd love to join the meeting but to confirm, is it the 5th or the 12th?


----------



## Silver

Hi @Stroodlepuff , may be a good idea to add the date and time to the thread title, like the cape guys did for their vape meet


----------



## Gizmo

It's the 5th Zee

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zee

Gizmo said:


> It's the 5th Zee
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Thanks alot  unfortunately I wouldn't be able to make the 5th, I would have loved to meet everyone. Maybe next time.


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Looking forward to it
> 
> @Stroodlepuff , please can you ask the owner of the venue to prepare a comfortable couch and a bed for those that end up doing a Silver, myself included



Now I'm getting scared! Please explain to me what is "... doing a Silver" ?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Silver said:


> Looking forward to it
> 
> @Stroodlepuff , please can you ask the owner of the venue to prepare a comfortable couch and a bed for those that end up doing a Silver, myself included



Will see what I can arrange  Was your last couch not comfortable enough?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

List has been updated - If I have left you off please let me know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

johanct said:


> Now I'm getting scared! Please explain to me what is "... doing a Silver" ?



Ha ha @johanct 
Apologies, yes, I forgot that some people don't know what "doing a Silver is"

Basically, at the last JHB Vape Meet - I got my IGO-L and Kayfun Mech both set up for the first time by expert coil builder @TylerD and the other folk who helped to get them rocking. I loaded in my 18mg VM Litchi juice and vaped away happily on both devices for about 10 minutes - comparing them and the taste etc.

I started sweating and feeling nauseous. I had to go to the bathroom and wet my face. I was sweating so much, my legs were even sweating. It was a major nic overdose. I then had to lie down on this couch they had near the tables where we were sitting. I felt terrible. Nausea like you can't believe and my head was spinning. It was extremely unpleasant. 

About half an hour later I felt a lot better and was back in action - but I was very scared of my new devices 

So from then on, people have referred to lying down from a nic overdose as "doing a Silver" 

I will never forget that experience. Since then, I have not done another Silver yet but have come close on a few occasions.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Stroodlepuff said:


> Will see what I can arrange  Was your last couch not comfortable enough?



Ha ha @Stroodlepuff 
Ya, it wasnt really good for lying down 
Not enough cushioning - more outdoorsy type furniture...

I think they should just prepare a bed
And maybe we should call NetCare 911 to have an ambulance on standby 

Jokes aside people - my advice to people who havent come to a vape meet before:
- take it easy - 
- try vape lower nic juice
- be careful of other people's setups - they may have way more power than you are used to.
- rather enjoy the day than land up having bad memories of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Thanks for that explanation @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

In that case I will come prepared with:

1. Beta Blocker (the stuff medics prescribed to snipers in the army) to calm down heart rate;
2. Valoid for nausea
3. Essentiale capsules
4. Non vaping Chauffeur

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Final list as it stands:

gizmo
Stroodlepuff
@Rowan Francis
@thekeeperza
@thekeeperza's plus one
@JB1987
@Silver
@Reinvanhardt
@annemarievdh
Jaco (@@annemarievdh partner)
@TylerD
@johanct
@Melinda
@Derick
@Tornalca (plus 2)
@SVS1000
@HappyCamper
@bwbwings
@bwbwings wife
@Smokyg
@Frenzy
@devdev
@SunRam
@devdev
MAYBE'S:


@CraftyZA
 @Alex 

Non forum members:

George (Klerksdorp agent for Vape King)
Anton (Customer)
Garth (New Vaper)
Phiwo (New Vaper)
Just need to know numbers for the venue  if I have left anyone off please let me know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tornalca

So I am sad to say that I decided to give up vaping completely, my items will be available in the classifieds shortly.

On that note I won't be able to attend the Vape meet on Saturday.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff

haha very funny!


----------



## johan

Calender check - looking forward to meet you at the vape meet @Tornalca

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Can you just remind us all what time the Vape Meet will start @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Stroodlepuff

14:30  same as last time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam

I will be slightly late, still working till 14:00, will see you guys around 15:30


----------



## Stroodlepuff

SunRam said:


> I will be slightly late, still working till 14:00, will see you guys around 15:30



No problem


----------



## annemarievdh

Tornalca said:


> So I am sad to say that I decided to give up vaping completely, my items will be available in the classifieds shortly.
> 
> On that note I won't be able to attend the Vape meet on Saturday.



Soooo funny


----------



## Smokyg

Tornalca said:


> So I am sad to say that I decided to give up vaping completely, my items will be available in the classifieds shortly.
> 
> On that note I won't be able to attend the Vape meet on Saturday.


Hahahahaha! So, what day is it you quit vaping?


----------



## Tornalca

Smokyg said:


> Hahahahaha! So, what day is it you quit vaping?



When I decided to become a weatherman - chasing clouds!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## bwbwings

Tornalca said:


> When I decided to become a weatherman - chasing clouds!



Awe man, and I was soooo looking to buying your kit  hehehehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tornalca

My updated list of additional people

Marais / Gideon(Vleis) / Shirley(Wife)


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Cool will add them to the list

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

We also may have a surprise for all you coil builders so be sure to have your best coils ever ready and stay till the sun goes down. More details will be announced on friday 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Stroodlepuff said:


> We also may have a surprise for all you coil builders so be sure to have your best coils ever ready and stay till the sun goes down. More details will be announced on friday
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Ok, so now I will have to do an awesome coil!!! Challenge accepted!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tornalca

I have already built a triple twisted inception diamond coil. It's in the kayfun so you will have to take my word for it. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

Never been to a Vape Meet before, but seems more and more like a serious challenge to me with doing Silvers and Coils etc, I think my first aid kit plus chaufeur is not going to be enough to survive  ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg

Stroodlepuff said:


> We also may have a surprise for all you coil builders so be sure to have your best coils ever ready and stay till the sun goes down. More details will be announced on friday
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Ooooh, just built a huge coil..  Hehehe


----------



## Frenzy

Excitement much  Almost time.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> Looking forward to it
> 
> @Stroodlepuff , please can you ask the owner of the venue to prepare a comfortable couch and a bed for those that end up doing a Silver, myself included


Lol..
That was a classic 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Anyone from Benoni going through? maybe we could travel together, I really don't feel like going by myself, and all my mates are useless. ??


----------



## Frenzy

Hey you can Come with me and @Smokyg just pm us


----------



## Alex

Frenzy said:


> Hey you can Come with me and @Smokyg just pm us



That's magic, sent you a pm


----------



## TylerD

I'm bringing a full bottle of Legend Dean with me if somebody wants to swop me for other juice. So bring me a juice and you get a Dean juice.


----------



## Tornalca

TylerD said:


> I'm bringing a full bottle of Legend Dean with me if somebody wants to swop me for other juice. So bring me a juice and you get a Dean juice.



Some Radiator Pluid! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> I'm bringing a full bottle of Legend Dean with me if somebody wants to swop me for other juice. So bring me a juice and you get a Dean juice.



I have an extra Guevara if you interested


----------



## SunRam

TylerD said:


> I'm bringing a full bottle of Legend Dean with me if somebody wants to swop me for other juice. So bring me a juice and you get a Dean juice.


What size is the bottle? I'll bring some juices with.....then we can see who likes what


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> I have an extra Guevara if you interested


I'll take it! You sure?


----------



## johan

Yes I have a couple of Guevara's and getting another one from @Rex Smit in exchange for whatever he choose (Monroe or Lee).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Thanks @johan !See in a few hours then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> Lol..
> That was a classic
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk




I will be thinking of you today at the VapeMeet @Tom
You will be sorely missed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimbo

Hi all, It seems that I will also be able to make it to the much anticipated Vape Meet later today. Hope it's OK as I didn't Rsvp to @Strudlepuff. 
Looking forward to meeting you all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

SunRam said:


> What size is the bottle? I'll bring some juices with.....then we can see who likes what




Will be keen to taste some of your juices @SunRam - if possible...


----------



## Jimbo

Sorry, It's Stroodlepuff??


----------



## Silver

Listen guys, don't forget to bring spare drip tips and drip tip covers
It will make tasting other people's setups easier, more hygienic and polite

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

More tha than welcome to join @Jimbo

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melinda

Getting ready for Vape Meet is hard work from a suppliers point of view...I'm tired

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Jimbo said:


> Hi all, It seems that I will also be able to make it to the much anticipated Vape Meet later today. Hope it's OK as I didn't Rsvp to @Strudlepuff.
> Looking forward to meeting you all


For sure Jimbo! Will be awesome to have you there! See in a while.


----------



## TylerD

Jimbo said:


> Hi all, It seems that I will also be able to make it to the much anticipated Vape Meet later today. Hope it's OK as I didn't Rsvp to @Strudlepuff.
> Looking forward to meeting you all


O, and I see you're from V-town. I used to live in Meyerton and went to Vereeniging Tegnies high school.
Will be awesome to have another V-town vaper at the meet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> O, and I see you're from V-town. I used to live in Meyerton and went to Vereeniging Tegnies high school.
> Will be awesome to have another V-town vaper at the meet.



Awsome - high school done at Dr Malan, Meyerton many moons ago


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Awsome - high school done at Dr Malan, Meyerton many moons ago


Cool stuff! Knew quite a few of people in DF Malan. Obviously not the same moon cycle as you.


----------



## Reinvanhardt

TylerD said:


> O, and I see you're from V-town. I used to live in Meyerton and went to Vereeniging Tegnies high school.
> Will be awesome to have another V-town vaper at the meet.



Another V-town brother right here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

lots to talk about

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Just remember, pics or it didn't happen! And have fun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> I will be thinking of you today at the VapeMeet @Tom
> You will be sorely missed


I would have loved to be there. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Ok now signing Off - time for packing goodies, shower, lipstick, 4711 perfume, nails manucure and all that shite! *See Ya all at the: Biggest, Greatest Vape Meet in the Universe!*

Its going to be one hell-of- a HOOLIE - I'm already sucking diesel - be jealous!, be very jealous!, all you wannebee vapours!  - its a joke ok! calm down.

Ps. Where is it again ? IGNORE found my note

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev

Just get on to that road which has the traffic light and then the bridge over that other street. It's just past that road, you can't miss it


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Melinda said:


> Getting ready for Vape Meet is hard work from a suppliers point of view...I'm tired




Agreed! Its exhausting 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## debslouw

Can't wait for the meet up  I'm also originally from Vereeniging. Went to Riverside High.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bwbwings

debslouw said:


> Can't wait for the meet up  I'm also originally from Vereeniging. Went to Riverside High.


V-town girl in da haus

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev

Running late folks 

Waiting for my last two 18650s to charge - it sure is taking a while


----------



## SunRam

TylerD said:


> O, and I see you're from V-town. I used to live in Meyerton and went to Vereeniging Tegnies high school.
> Will be awesome to have another V-town vaper at the meet.


Lol, I'm from Vanderbijlpark, was in Driehoek see you guys just now. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Die Kriek said:


> Just remember, pics or it didn't happen! And have fun



There will be fines galore if we don't get a thread full of pictures and stories! And that goes for ALL of you attending! Do not be shy to shoot pics of you fellow vapers!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> There will be fines galore if we don't get a thread full of pictures and stories! And that goes for ALL of you attending! Do not be shy to shoot pics of you fellow vapers!
> 
> View attachment 3064


And don't forget the group shot and cloud pics.

Enjoy it guys, cant wait for the feedback.


----------



## ShaneW

Wish I was in jhb right now.


----------



## Rob Fisher

It looks like they are all at the meet now and didn't get the warning... but that won't be an excuse... they should be thinking about the rest of us left behind!


----------



## ShaneW

Yip, they've been there for over an hour already and no photos yet... how rude.


----------



## Rob Fisher

ShaneW said:


> Yip, they've been there for over an hour already and no photos yet... how rude.



Very! And a most fineable offence don't you think?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

ShaneW said:


> Yip, they've been there for over an hour already and no photos yet... how rude.


I think this is excusable considering that they may all be on a nic buzz with a few doing some silvers. From personal experience at the last CPT Vape Meet I was on a nic buzz well after the meet.

Not making excuses for them just giving possible scenarios, and I think it would be justifiable for a plea of insanity due to nic buzz when having to stand in front of the magistrate

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Rob Fisher said:


> Very! And a most fineable offence don't you think?


I do believe half of them are on the specially prepared "Silver" couch by now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Haha the picks were taken. Dont stress 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

annemarievdh said:


> Haha the picks were taken. Dont stress
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well . . . . where are they? No use telling us there are pictures, we want to SEEE


----------



## annemarievdh

You will have to wait.... Whahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

What a amazing even guys. Double the size of the last one. Thanks to all that attended! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo

Evening*

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

We will have pics and all the stories up tomorrow...well maybe not the pics but I will do a nice post with some stories  they will be interesting to say the least  right now though im going to sleep im exhausted! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza

Awesome meet! Was my first and thekeeper's keeper (shamelessly stolen from @devdev) enjoyed herself too.
Looking forward to the next one 

Thanks to @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo for organising.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Tornalca

@devdev building a second place coil. Congrats @Smokeyg







Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rex Smit

Thanks guys. It was great to see you all.

Sent via Pluto on my Rocket

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rex Smit

Oh. And we wanna see the 1st, 2nd and 3rd place Cloud chasers coils....in HD detail...

Sent via Pluto on my Rocket

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Melinda said:


> Getting ready for Vape Meet is hard work from a suppliers point of view...I'm tired



Thanks for the cool drip tip


----------



## Rowan Francis

Dof move of the meet - I think the nemisis that I was bringing to sell must have fallen out of the car when I fetched all my vape tools etc and gone under a car . As it is no where to be found . eesh .

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis

Oh hey did anybody get that sexy blond chics name ?? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Rowan Francis said:


> Dof move of the meet - I think the nemisis that I was bringing to sell must have fallen out of the car when I fetched all my vape tools etc and gone under a car . As it is no where to be found . eesh .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



That really sucks, hope it still turns up somewhere.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Guys a massive thank you to all who attended this awesome meet up!

Unfortunately I didn't get a chance to sit and speak to everyone as the day just literally flew away.

I won't even begin to list names of everyone who was there. There was a flurry of coil building activity, juice sampling and Reo discussions. The focus of the coil builders was for the cloud chasing competition, which was announced as the surprise for the event, to take place at 19h00.

@Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff very kindly sponsored the prizes for the Cloud Chasing competition.

I tried my best efforts to get the IGOW3 up and running (as per pic above) but landed up winning second place, using a 1.2 ohm coil on the Reo! The Igow3, by unanimous agreement, is very difficult to build on and I gave up trying to seat two coil legs into the center post with the shoddy restaurant lighting, and relied on other (non dedicated) builds to make clouds.

My 100% VG Cloujuice 3mg seems to have been well received by those who tried it, and will need to make appearances at future vape meets

Thanks for the awesome prize from Vape King, I now am the owner of a ChiYou mech mod!

Well done to @SVS1000 who walked off with a brand spanking new Aqua, and well done to @Smokyg for winning first place and taking home the awesome X Gun wooden Electric Mod.

Thanks to everyone. The discussions were interesting, the laughs excellent, and the vape clouds humongous!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## devdev

Lol, was wondering how the urinal landed up being called @Tornalca

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rowan Francis

I am talking about this sexy blond chic ..



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## devdev

That's a hotty for sure!


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Unfortunately I didn't get a chance to sit and speak to everyone as the day just literally flew away.



Thanks for the feedback! The rest of us were not only lonely on the forums but had major FOMO!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rowan Francis said:


> I am talking about this sexy blond chic ..
> View attachment 3086
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



She is very HOT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

*bats eyelids* Oh stop it you guys..... You're gonna make me blush!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Firscht vapersch meetch and ejoyedsch toosch musched - unfortynetchly only seezch Tornalca only aftersch my reliefsch.

Hope you all arrived safely home

Send from Android device using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tom

sounds like it was a stylish meet! especially johans speech complications 

let ujs know who was doing "Silver's" this time around

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Happy to say I got my hands on a top class, made with love, Vape Stand from Sky Blue Vaping!

Thanks @Derick and @Melinda your attention to detail is phenomenal.

This baby even has a felt bottom, and felt lined trays for mods. She is very Reo friendly as well, top class!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan

Haven't seen any Silvers but a bliz of a meet - haven't laughed so much in a long time.

Send from Android device using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rowan Francis said:


> I am talking about this sexy blond chic ..
> View attachment 3086
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk




Goodness me she is beautiful  is her name jackie (jaco with boobs) by any chance? We missed her...what a pity 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> Guys a massive thank you to all who attended this awesome meet up!
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't get a chance to sit and speak to everyone as the day just literally flew away.
> 
> I won't even begin to list names of everyone who was there. There was a flurry of coil building activity, juice sampling and Reo discussions. The focus of the coil builders was for the cloud chasing competition, which was announced as the surprise for the event, to take place at 19h00.
> 
> @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff very kindly sponsored the prizes for the Cloud Chasing competition.
> 
> I tried my best efforts to get the IGOW3 up and running (as per pic above) but landed up winning second place, using a 1.2 ohm coil on the Reo! The Igow3, by unanimous agreement, is very difficult to build on and I gave up trying to seat two coil legs into the center post with the shoddy restaurant lighting, and relied on other (non dedicated) builds to make clouds.
> 
> My 100% VG Cloujuice 3mg seems to have been well received by those who tried it, and will need to make appearances at future vape meets
> 
> Thanks for the awesome prize from Vape King, I now am the owner of a ChiYou mech mod!
> 
> Well done to @SVS1000 who walked off with a brand spanking new Aqua, and well done to @Smokyg for winning first place and taking home the awesome X Gun wooden Electric Mod.
> 
> Thanks to everyone. The discussions were interesting, the laughs excellent, and the vape clouds humongous!




Thanks for the post @devdev I wanted to do one almost exactly like this last night but I was just finished when we got home. Was asleep within 20 minutes. Been a hectic last few days was feeling pretty burnt out hence we left so early  what time did youbguys end up leaving?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rowan Francis said:


> Dof move of the meet - I think the nemisis that I was bringing to sell must have fallen out of the car when I fetched all my vape tools etc and gone under a car . As it is no where to be found . eesh .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



That's bad - hope you just misplaced it between all your stuff (which are a lot).


----------



## SunRam

Thanks guys, the meet was another great success, thoroughly enjoyed it! Pity I missed the cloud chasing competition, had to leave a bit early. Congrats @SmokeyG

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Wow, what a wonderful Vape Meet!

As @Gizmo said, it was bigger than last time. 




This was quite early - several more people arrived after this shot was taken. 
We filled the long table and had about 10 more people on normal four seater tables a bit later. 
Only took a few photos given that @Frenzy (seen standing in the blue top) was doing the honours. 

It was loads of fun. I arrived at 14h30 and left at about 22h30. The time flew! 

Thanks to @devdev, who brought name tag stickers, we tagged everyone with their forum name. Made it much easier to know who was who, especially for the newer folk. Great idea Dev. Lots of familiar faces but many newcomers too. 

On the topic of doing a "Silver", no-one actually landed up on the couch I think most people were quite careful and I noticed that most were vaping quite low nic content juice. I was on my self-coiled mPT2 most of the time so it was fine. I took out the "heavy artillery" for the occasional throat hit binge a few times during the day/evening. I made sure that a few others sampled my highly set IGO-L coil with Bowdens Mate. Quite a few coughs and some strange looks at me after trying it, but it was well received. I learnt that I am definitely a bit more of a throat hit person than most  

It was fantastic to meet the people face to face that I hadn't met before. Such as @Rowan Francis (seen in the pic above in the foreground with his right arm stretching out) and @johan (in the background with the classic jacket and hat). That hat was a winner Johan! You guys are classic ! Other new faces for me were @Reinvanhardt and @Rex Smit. I also met @Tornalca's wife. Then @annemarievdh and her other half Jaco. Spent some time with @bwbwings and his wife @debslouw. Great to see you all. I was impressed that the number of females is increasing. Big up to those that travelled from far to make the meet. 

As usual @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff were on top form. So too were @Derick and @Melinda. We enjoyed drinks together and one or two shooters. And @Derick, your vape stand looks really good!

There were various "clusters" going on at all times. The serious coil builders were preparing for the cloud competition. Most active on that front were @devdev, @Smokyg and a few others. @Rowan Francis brought a huge amount of gear in his tupperware boxes. There were a few newcomers who enjoyed testing out high-end gear and seeing the roadmap ahead  

Despite a lot of serious talk about all things vaping, there were _always _people laughing and cracking jokes. @TylerD is someone who can laugh with you on just about any topic. And @devdev's laugh and chirps also prevailed. Not to mention @Stroodlepuff's signature laugh which lightened the atmosphere.

On the equipment front, it was probably the biggest collection of vape gear in one place in SA. Amazing to see. The Nemesis/Kayfun combo was very popular. The REOs were present. And a plethora of other high-end devices including fancy drippers, all the mech mods and even modified VTRs. And let us not forget the wide range of more "standard" lower power equipment. I tell you what, if you want to see all the gear and try out many setups, there is no better place to be!

Overall it was a fabulous meet. Lots and lots of laughs. Great people. And a warm sense of spirit and friendliness. Priceless actually.

Thank you guys!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Wow, what a wonderful Vape Meet!



Thanks for the great feedback Hi Ho... the rest of us wished we were there!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tornalca

Silver said:


> Wow, what a wonderful Vape Meet!
> 
> As @Gizmo said, it was bigger than last time.
> 
> View attachment 3091
> 
> 
> This was quite early - several more people arrived after this shot was taken.
> We filled the long table and had about 10 more people on normal four seater tables a bit later.
> Only took a few photos given that @Frenzy (seen standing in the blue top) was doing the honours.
> 
> It was loads of fun. I arrived at 14h30 and left at about 22h30. The time flew!
> 
> Thanks to @devdev, who brought name tag stickers, we tagged everyone with their forum name. Made it much easier to know who was who, especially for the newer folk. Great idea Dev. Lots of familiar faces but many newcomers too.
> 
> On the topic of doing a "Silver", no-one actually landed up on the couch I think most people were quite careful and I noticed that most were vaping quite low nic content juice. I was on my self-coiled mPT2 most of the time so it was fine. I took out the "heavy artillery" for the occasional throat hit binge a few times during the day/evening. I made sure that a few others sampled my highly set IGO-L coil with Bowdens Mate. Quite a few coughs and some strange looks at me after trying it, but it was well received. I learnt that I am definitely a bit more of a throat hit person than most
> 
> It was fantastic to meet the people face to face that I hadn't met before. Such as @Rowan Francis (seen in the pic above in the foreground with his right arm stretching out) and @johan (in the background with the classic jacket and hat). That hat was a winner Johan! You guys are classic ! Other new faces for me were @Reinvanhardt and @Rex Smit. I also met @Tornalca's wife. Then @annemarievdh and her other half Jaco. Spent some time with @bwbwings and his wife @debslouw. Great to see you all. I was impressed that the number of females is increasing. Big up to those that travelled from far to make the meet.
> 
> As usual @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff were on top form. So too were @Derick and @Melinda. We enjoyed drinks together and one or two shooters. And @Derick, your vape stand looks really good!
> 
> There were various "clusters" going on at all times. The serious coil builders were preparing for the cloud competition. Most active on that front were @devdev, @Smokyg and a few others. @Rowan Francis brought a huge amount of gear in his tupperware boxes. There were a few newcomers who enjoyed testing out high-end gear and seeing the roadmap ahead
> 
> Despite a lot of serious talk about all things vaping, there were _always _people laughing and cracking jokes. @TylerD is someone who can laugh with you on just about any topic. And @devdev's laugh and chirps also prevailed. Not to mention @Stroodlepuff's signature laugh which lightened the atmosphere.
> 
> On the equipment front, it was probably the biggest collection of vape gear in one place in SA. Amazing to see. The Nemesis/Kayfun combo was very popular. The REOs were present. And a plethora of other high-end devices including fancy drippers, all the mech mods and even modified VTRs. And let us not forget the wide range of more "standard" lower power equipment. I tell you what, if you want to see all the gear and try out many setups, there is no better place to be!
> 
> Overall it was a fabulous meet. Lots and lots of laughs. Great people. And a warm sense of spirit and friendliness. Priceless actually.
> 
> Thank you guys!



The photo does not do it justice but the review yet again top class! We were almost double the amount of people at one stage! 

Had such a fun evening meeting the new people and catching up with the old ones. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Oupa

Awesome vape meet guys! Well done JHB!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shabbar

really sad to say that I missed the vape meet yet again  had to work late yet again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Awesome vape meet guys! Sorry I had to leave early. Would have loved to kick @Smokyg 's butt!  Congrats guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg

Thanks again to @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo for arranging the meet, it was a awesome day filled with sweet smelling vapor, awesome people, laughs, drinks and all round vaping awesomeness... 

It was great meeting the new faces and seeing the old ones, we are definitely a diverse community where everyone seems more like family than strangers on a forum.

Apologies that i didnt come round to chatting to everyone, but i was extremely busy building majat coils for guys kayfuns and also for the comp.

Well done to the other contestants in the comp and also a big thanks for the good words and a special thanks to Vape King for hosting the competition!! I would love to see more contestants the next time around!!

Ill be post processing the pics soon and upload them as soon as thats done!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan

It was an extraordinary fun filled experience for me, and unfortunately I didn't get to chat to everyone. learned quite a few new things, saw some awesome mechs and mods, and tasted some superb e-juice. For the life of me I cant remember the guy's name who mixes up his own coffee e-juice; if you read this please post a message how you do it if you don't mind - this guy can open shop with that coffee e-juice.

Special thanks to:

@Gizmo & @Stroodlepuff for organizing the vape meet etc.
@TylerD for the drip tip
@JB1987 for the magnets
@Rex Smit for the e-juice swop
@devdev for all the exotic e-juices

* If I left anyone out here please forgive me and just DISLIKE my message or pm me *

PS. for some strange reason my throat is too sore to vape today - I think I O.D'd on Clever Vapes RED HOT e-juice (just read their label now: "watch your mouth ...")

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Awesome Vape Meet forumites. We Cape peeps will have to pull up our socks if we want to emulate. Thanks for all the reports and looking forward to the photos. And congrats @Smokyg, you win all the comps! Thanks heavens you are the judge for the face behind the post this time!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Awesome Vape Meet forumites. We Cape peeps will have to pull up our socks if we want to emulate.



And Durbs by the Sea need to actually have *one* before I die of old age!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## devdev

Hahahaha @johan really took to the Clever Vapes chili juice






I think you need to do a review of it for everyone else


----------



## devdev

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thanks for the post @devdev I wanted to do one almost exactly like this last night but I was just finished when we got home. Was asleep within 20 minutes. Been a hectic last few days was feeling pretty burnt out hence we left so early  what time did youbguys end up leaving?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


@johan @Rowan Francis and myself crawled to our cars at about 11pm. @Silver left about 30 mins before we did.

Must say I had an absolute blast. It's actually amazing all the different walks of life who come together under the banner of vaping!

Cheers to you and @Gizmo for all the effort that you guys put into this forum

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> Hahahaha @johan really took to the Clever Vapes chili juice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to do a review of it for everyone else



That was the deal, and will do a review on everyone of them.


----------



## devdev

I won't call you a legend @johan, you are way more than that!

What I did learn last night was that you generally like the juices I don't enjoy, and seem to pass on the ones I like. Hopefully it will allow me to make recommendations to you in the future and vice versa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> I won't call you a legend @johan, you are way more than that!
> 
> What I did learn last night was that you generally like the juices I don't enjoy, and seem to pass on the ones I like. Hopefully it will allow me to make recommendations to you in the future and vice versa.



Good idea: Love / Hate exchange 

Important lesson I learn only now: READ THE FRIKKEN e-juice LABEL PROPERLY BEFORE YOU INDULGE  cough, couch

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Must say I had an absolute blast. It's actually amazing all the different walks of life who come together under the banner of vaping!



Absolutely! A common passion amongst humans!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

O, and I'm so chuffed with @devdev for getting 2nd place with a Reo!  Awesome stuff Dev!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Wow that was fun!!

Thank you @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff for arranging the vape meet!

Thank you every one that made it so fun and interesting. Realy had a blast!!

Wonder full to meet everyone and finally see what everyone looks like.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## devdev

TylerD said:


> O, and I'm so chuffed with @devdev for getting 2nd place with a Reo!  Awesome stuff Dev!



I think even Giz was a little surprised by the clouds that Leo was chucking out.

Glad I represented the Reo lads, and so early into my Reo career

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## thekeeperza

I think HRH had a mild "silver" moment last night. She was feeling rather bleak by the time we got home.
She partook in far more nic than she is used too. She averages 3-4ml a week

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## johan

She's not the only one @thekeeperza ; some will admit & some will just be quiet

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> O, and I'm so chuffed with @devdev for getting 2nd place with a Reo!  Awesome stuff Dev!


And on a 1.2 ohm coil!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## devdev

Matthee said:


> And on a 1.2 ohm coil!



The secret may have been in the juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

That chilli juice looks lekker who stocks them ?


----------



## devdev

Clever vapes .com

I got it as part of a Zamplebox. Gizmo, Stroodle and I tested it, and @johan fell inlove with it yesterday

Tastes like fireballs chewing gum


----------



## shabbar

That sounds awesome 

Don't make me kick myself for missing out


----------



## bwbwings

Must say thank you to all the guys that organised a great event  @debslouw and I had an absolute blast.

A great thanks to all the guys sitting around us (@Tornalca, his wife, mates and family, @SunRam, @thekeeperza and his wife) for sharing their juices and stories, we learnt sooooo much.

A special thanks to @Reinvanhardt and @Silver for taking the time to explain how the "big" systems work and showing us their inner workings, you have jumped our knowledge in leaps and bounds.

To everyone that is new you must attend one of these sessions, the vibe is FANTASTIC, the people are AWESOME and the amount you learn is UNPARALLELED.

I think it was @Smokyg that said when you are there you feel more like family, I cannot believe how true this is especially since we had just joined and did not know anyone :d

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## debslouw

Thank you to everyone for the fantastic Vape meet yesterday - we had an absolute blast!! Learned so much and had so much fun and laughter. Was so great meeting everyone and the best was that it didn't feel like we were meeting everyone for the first time - it was just amazing!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

You guys are most welcome @bwbwings and @debslouw 

Thanks for joining and taking part in the fun!

Hopefully we will see you at the next one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## debslouw

Silver said:


> You guys are most welcome @bwbwings and @debslouw
> 
> Thanks for joining and taking part in the fun!
> 
> Hopefully we will see you at the next one


Will most definitely be at the next one!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimbo

Also just want to thank everyone involved with the Vape meet yesterday, was really nice to share some time with people that share common interest. Special thanks from my side to @SVS1000 that answered all my noob questions and helped me out with the Nemi and coil build. It was also nice seeing the masters @TylerD & @devdev at work building those special coils. Looking forward to the next meeting.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## devdev

Seriously, where is @Rob Fisher with his group hug pics when you need him?

My only regret was not being able to circulate properly and talk to everyone. Will make sure I get proper face time and not coil time with everyone next time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

So glad everyone can feel the welcoming nature of us vapers.. May it continue to grow from strength to strength!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Seriously, where is @Rob Fisher with his group hug pics when you need him?



Had a bite to eat... OOooo I feel it coming on... could it be? Yes I think it may be!

Group Hug!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## devdev

Rob Fisher said:


> Had a bite to eat... OOooo I feel it coming on... could it be? Yes I think it may be!
> 
> Group Hug!
> View attachment 3127



HAHAHAHA That one could make me grow ovaries


----------



## Gizmo

Then we can finally have children like we dreamed of Devie

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## devdev

Hahahaha. Bugger. That backfired badly.

LOL!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Gizmo said:


> Then we can finally have children like we dreamed of Devie



Oh dear... here you guys go again!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> HAHAHAHA That one could make me grow ovaries



You gotta be in touch with your feminine side @devdev! Chicks dig that!


----------



## devdev

It seems that even the bro's are loving it too @Rob Fisher !


----------



## Stroodlepuff

oops! @devdev we both deleted your post


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Then we can finally have children like we dreamed of Devie



Is there anything that needs to be said about here @Gizmo and @devdev ? Is this a Bromance we don't know about? Or it it only me who doesn't know about it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev

You know what they say.....too many mods ruin the thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> oops! @devdev we both deleted your post



I was trying to reply to it and thought I had lost my mind!


----------



## devdev

Rob Fisher said:


> Is there anything that needs to be said about here @Gizmo and @devdev ? Is this a Bromance we don't know about? Or it it only me who doesn't know about it?


What happens at Jhb Vape Meet stays at Jhb Vape Meet

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Is there anything that needs to be said about here @Gizmo and @devdev ? Is this a Bromance we don't know about? Or it it only me who doesn't know about it?



Bromance? More like uh actually I dont even know how to describe it.... they're weird!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SuMi

Hey all, was great meeting everyone - I know this is my 1st post, however i did promise that I would join the forums 

Thanks to the gentlemen from VapeKing helping me select a MVP & Kay Fun Lite+ along with 9 juices and a special thanks to @Smokyg for the awesome coil he built for my KayFun!

Happy Vaping

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

SuMi said:


> Hey all, was great meeting everyone - I know this is my 1st post, however i did promise that I would join the forums
> 
> Thanks to the gentlemen from VapeKing helping me select a MVP & Kay Fun Lite+ along with 9 juices and a special thanks to @Smokyg for the awesome coil he built for my KayFun!
> 
> Happy Vaping


Most welcome to the forum. Happy vaping.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

SuMi said:


> Hey all, was great meeting everyone - I know this is my 1st post, however i did promise that I would join the forums
> 
> Thanks to the gentlemen from VapeKing helping me select a MVP & Kay Fun Lite+ along with 9 juices and a special thanks to @Smokyg for the awesome coil he built for my KayFun!
> 
> Happy Vaping



Oooh you joined! Good job  Please go introduce yourself here for the rest of the people who dont know


----------



## vaalboy

Glad you guys had a good time - dying to see the pic's!!


----------



## johan

Thanks @vaalboy - enjoyed it too much, therefore I prefer not to see the pics

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Smokyg

SuMi said:


> Hey all, was great meeting everyone - I know this is my 1st post, however i did promise that I would join the forums
> 
> Thanks to the gentlemen from VapeKing helping me select a MVP & Kay Fun Lite+ along with 9 juices and a special thanks to @Smokyg for the awesome coil he built for my KayFun!
> 
> Happy Vaping


Welcome to the forum dude!! I hope you enjoyed it!! No problem dude! Any time.


----------



## Melinda

Our little Smokyg has grown up, from the ego C last vape meet to building master coils.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## johan

@Smokyg is not just a master coil builder, but by looking around at all the master coil builders, I don't think anyone can build a coil and wick it, as fast as him. Maybe another competition next time round: *FASTEST WORKING COIL & WICK* ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

Yeah @johan makes a good point. Smoky is super quick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

I also saw some guys there battle to find the posts, let alone the post holes (will not mention any names) - get yourself one of these for the next comp: http://www.banggood.com/Wholesale-L...ontent=Claire&emst=rz4piL8Ij5_11527_890288_63


----------



## Frenzy

Hello! Absolutely great meet! Had so much fun! Photo's will be uploaded tonight  Excitement!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Frenzy said:


> Hello! Absolutely great meet! Had so much fun! Photo's will be uploaded tonight  Excitement!




Yipee cant wait to see them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> @Smokyg is not just a master coil builder, but by looking around at all the master coil builders, I don't think anyone can build a coil and wick it, as fast as him. Maybe another competition next time round: *FASTEST WORKING COIL & WICK* ?


Challenge accepted!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## devdev

Challenge would be fastest to coil and wick a kf clone. Working on the reomiser is too easy. Speed capturing coil legs under the screws on a kayfun would be a fair challenge

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekeeperza

devdev said:


> Challenge would be fasted to coil and wick a kf clone. Working on the reomiser is too easy. Speed capturing coil legs under the screws on a kayfun would be a fair challenge
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


There will be more people with a lot less hair trying to get those legs fastened at pace.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

devdev said:


> Challenge would be fasted to coil and wick a kf clone. Working on the reomiser is too easy. Speed capturing coil legs under the screws on a kayfun would be a fair challenge
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


No problem. I've had my fair share of Kayfun building. Only had the reo's for a month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Great guys - I will bring a cleaned Ithaka next time and a judge committee will judge as follows:

1. time
2. looks
3. vape flavour
4. vape clouds
5. closest to the target resistance

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smokyg

johan said:


> @Smokyg is not just a master coil builder, but by looking around at all the master coil builders, I don't think anyone can build a coil and wick it, as fast as him. Maybe another competition next time round: *FASTEST WORKING COIL & WICK* ?



Haha, that sounds like a plan, its from building 3 to 6 coils a day for my dripper and Reinhardt's kayfun.. Im addicted to coil building!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

devdev said:


> Challenge would be fasted to coil and wick a kf clone. Working on the reomiser is too easy. Speed capturing coil legs under the screws on a kayfun would be a fair challenge
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Especially VK's quad slot kayfun's that gurgle and leak if not wicked properly..


----------



## Smokyg

johan said:


> Great guys - I will bring a cleaned Ithaka next time and a judge committee will judge as follows:
> 
> 1. time
> 2. looks
> 3. vape flavour
> 4. vape clouds
> 5. closest to the target resistance



This could actually be a legitimate competition!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre

Are all then agreed @Smokyg is deserving of a Coil Master medal?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> Are all then agreed @Smokyg is deserving of a Coil Master medal?


DO IT!


----------



## devdev

Yes @Matthee I do agree that he should get it.

@Smokyg only problem with flavour is that it is subjective. Agree on looks, target resistance, time and clouds though


----------



## johan

Definitely I can vouch for that @Matthee ! Just to give you some more background: Late in the night with extremely poor lighting, I would just pass on to @Smokyg whatever dripper was in front of me, and @devdev will shout a command like "coil" or "rewick" please! within seconds it will be handed back to me and I would drip and vape away.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> Yes @Matthee I do agree that he should get it.
> 
> @Smokyg only problem with flavour is that it is subjective. Agree on looks, target resistance, time and clouds though



Therefore a judging committee like at least 5 members and only 1 selected flavour decided by the majority of the judging committee

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek

That is why competitions where taste is involved usually have 3 or more judges

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SunRam

Agreed on the medal for @Smokyg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

Awesome thanks guys! This is awesome being rewarded the medal!  If @Reinhardt was there he should have also gotten one! Will get him to post more of his coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Smokyg said:


> Awesome thanks guys! This is awesome being rewarded the medal!  If @Reinhardt was there he should have also gotten one! Will get him to post more of his coils.


Done, congrats, well deserved. Have been checking out @Reinhardt skills, he is on the verge for sure.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Reinhardt

And kids, this is how clouds are made.
(Why I could not make it to the meet)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Good one @Reinhardt ! - I've never tried vaping rubber myself though.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smokyg

Nothing like burnt rubber for breakfast!!


----------



## devdev

Let me get this straight - there is a Maputo drift crew???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Reinhardt

devdev said:


> Let me get this straight - there is a Maputo drift crew???


Ideed, because those type of cars drive around in Maputo like we have Shiti Golf's


----------



## Reinhardt

Smokyg said:


> Nothing like burnt rubber for breakfast!!


They must seriously make an aftershave that smells like burnt rubber!


----------

